# Clio 172 Enhancement Detail (Pic Heavy)



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

I've been planing the first detail of 2010 for a while now. Thankfully the forecast was spot on this weekend, so managed to get everything done I had planned too.

The headlights have been bugging me for a while now, so decided to wet sand them and machine polish to see what results I could get. I did pop a thread up recently, but here it is for anyone who missed it:

Before:










As you can see there is alot of UV damage, stone chips and general degradation. Arming myself with:










After some wet sanding (1000, 2000, 2500, 3000) I got a nice consistent cloud:










and a helping of some PO203S on a Menz 80mm white, followed by some PO85RE5 on a 80mm yellow, I was happy with the result:



















After a long hard winter (with regular cleans) the car isn't looking too bad, but under close inspection leaves alot to be desired. Next job was to tackle the engine:




























After covering the necessary areas with cling film, I got to it with the Autoglym Machine Cleaner. Ive found it is the best product for this kind of job, worked in well with a brush:










After a careful soaking (regular hosepipe gun, no pressure washer):










and a nice dry using the air dryer (pic later on in the write-up) and some Kent microfibres, It came up very well:




























The whole car was covered with this layer of dirt:



















This is what I used for the wash:










+ the help of Nilfisk C100 and i4D snow lance.

First job was to shift some of the brake dust off the wheels. Weapon of choice was Meguiars APC (diluted 1:4):



















(I was planning on removing the wheels and doing the backs, but I'm in 2 minds whether to re0furb. They are 6 years old and are far from perfect. So for the time being, that's a job for the future)

On to the filler cap with the APC:










Then snowfoamed the whole car, and after about 10 mins:



















jet-washed off:










then time to finish off the smaller areas:










not forgetting the boot shut:










For the wash, the 2 bucket method was used (obviously) and a wool wash mitt:










For the Claying I used good old born slippy and some Meguiars Clay:










and started off with the higher areas of the car, where there was not a great deal to remove:










the lower half of the car however, was a different story:










After a rinse off with open ended hose, I dryed using my latest toy, the air dryer, and a uber premium, and uber blue towels:










The front of the car is not in that bad a condition because of the regular washes (using the correct techniques), but I was in an accident last year (100% no fault btw) so the rear was re-sprayed. Since the bad weather Ive not had change to attack the swirls on this area, but here they are:



















The front is all pretty much the same, very light swirling, and the odd few RDS (So I wont post too many pics of that):










Gave the car a quick ISO wipe-down to ensure it was clean ready for polishing using:










Then onto paint readings:










Most of the car was around 125 to 165. The re-sprayed rear was looking at 95 - 120, and one area around the petrol cap was as high as 227, so obviously some work has been carried out there in the past.

I didn't get a pic off all of the polishes/pads used, but decided that the DAS-6 was fine for the level of correction I was after, and primarily used the Orange and White Menzerna Pads with PO203S and PO85RE5 , with some 3M perfect-it III fast cut plus on a Hex-logic Orange for the tougher area. Here's a pic anyway, with the average amount I use per hit:










and a slow-cut technique, with a pass on 2 to spread the polish, 5-6 to work it in until reached the desired results :










Here is one of the 50/50's on the boot. The rest of the car was no-where near this bad:



















(car was taped using 3M 3434 Blue 25mm)

The rest of the car was attacked with the relevant products, and here are a few reflection after polishing:



















and no trace of swirls left:



















bonnet after enhancement:



















pillar:










and the roof:










After another ISO wipe-down, I went for a coating of Dodo Juice Blue Velvet:










thinly and evenly applied:










I usually leave the tape on for the waxing. Not sure if others do, but I find it gives me the best results without having to worry about the edges, with the knowledge am I getting coverage all the way to the edges.

Buffed off and left overnight, a second coat was applied.
After this, the usual fine details were attended too on the exterior using some detailing swaps lightly sprayed with some Tropi-care DC5 detailing spray:










Onto the Interior, first off was to give the car a good hoovering using my Vax 6131:










50/50 of the mats:










The Gliptone set was picked for the Recaro's. In my experience, this is the best product for leather.



















The Interior is always kept in great condition using Chemical Guys Natural Look New Shine Dressing and Microfiber applicators.

The windows were cleaned/dressed with Tropi-care Glass Cleaner, and the mats lightly sprayed with Vanilla Orange Air Freshener:










I also popped in the i4detailing sticker Matt sent me with my last order:










Here are some pics of the interior:




























To finish the exterior, I used some Autoglym Bumper Care on the plastics:










I took the time to inspect the car now, making sure it was up to scratch, and went over any edges with detailing spray to ensure each panel was finished correctly.
The wheels were treated with Poorboy's Wheel Sealant and the tyres and arches with Meguiars Endurance Gel.

Here are some pics of the finished article, 12 hours (of detailing) after I began:























































The exhaust was cleaned/treated with some Peek metal polish:














































Thanks for reading.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

That is stunning, looks absolutely fantastic. Love the 172, great colour too. :thumb:


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Great work mate, superb finish. Have just sold my VR6 Golf and have to say that im really tempted by a 172 as they look like a fun little car!


----------



## podge07 (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice work.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

very nice work and a detailed (no pun intended) write up :thumb:
getting the wheels mint would finish the car off nicely imo


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Nice work, pic's and finish..............:thumb:

I used Dodo BS for the first time yesterday, great product.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Looks great work there. Loving the colour too. Did you use the mf or the foam applicator for BV? How did you use Gliptone?


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks fab!! :thumb: Nice turnaround, my friend has a 172 in silver but it doesn't look anywhere near as nice as this .
Where did you get the Air dryer from? I've been looking for something similar for a while.


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## Mike_Rose (Jul 21, 2008)

good job fella.


----------



## chopper602 (Sep 19, 2007)

and a CG Lock installed too - how do you find it ?


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Superb work buddy, looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Fantastic Work, good 50/50 on the boot!


----------



## IYRIX (Jan 31, 2009)

Stunning work on a stunning car! Love the Monaco! Miss mine a little!


----------



## Matt306 (Jan 7, 2007)

Superb. I really like that colour! 

On another note I've never seen a 172 with a exhaust through the bumper like that before.

Matt


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

Looks the business!! Well done.


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

Gaz W said:


> That is stunning, looks absolutely fantastic. Love the 172, great colour too. :thumb:


Thanks Gaz. It is a great colour. Only 1 of 468 ever made. and I intend to keep it in as good condition as possible!



twoscoops said:


> Great work mate, superb finish. Have just sold my VR6 Golf and have to say that im really tempted by a 172 as they look like a fun little car!


They are fantastic cars mate. Obviously the usual French rattles and such, but for the cash, they are fantastic (and go well with 4 new tyres too)



-Kev- said:


> very nice work and a detailed (no pun intended) write up :thumb:
> getting the wheels mint would finish the car off nicely imo


Yeah I'm leaning towards it tbh. More cash than I would of liked to have spend, so may have to wait a few weeks, but its planned atleast...



mattastra said:


> Looks great work there. Loving the colour too. Did you use the mf or the foam applicator for BV? How did you use Gliptone?


Used the foam applicator to apply mate, and use microfibre pads/cloths to remove. If applied with a thin layer it is easy to buff off (takes very little effort). Its a great product (as it most of the Dodo range tbh).

The Gliptone is a set of cleaner and conditioner. The cleaner is applied first, which is like a gel. Apply it with a cloth and rub the leather to work out the dirt. Apply the conditioner afterwards, which is more of a cream, to protect.
Some people like it, some dont, but it smells like leather (imo) and is a great set.



fozzy said:


> Looks fab!! :thumb: Nice turnaround, my friend has a 172 in silver but it doesn't look anywhere near as nice as this .
> Where did you get the Air dryer from? I've been looking for something similar for a while.


I got it off ebay. Was guna do a small write up on it soon with a vid, but my photobucket limit was reached with all these pics lol.



chopper602 said:


> and a CG Lock installed too - how do you find it ?


Yeah it was on the car when I bought it. Not something I would of bought I doubt, but tbh I get on really well with it. I fit in the Recaros quite well (30-32" waist, regular build) so the CG lock keeps my planted in them well. With the handling on the clio as good as it is, you'd struggle to drive to the limit without one imo. They do a great job. The only...gripe, is when you put the belt on. Unless you want to undo the adjuster each time, it is a tad trickier to put the belt on (a bit...tight).



scottgm said:


> Fantastic Work, good 50/50 on the boot!


Cheers. You never quite realise how bad it is until the 50/50's come out...



Matt306 said:


> Superb. I really like that colour!
> 
> On another note I've never seen a 172 with a exhaust through the bumper like that before.Matt


Thanks Matt. The colour shows up VERY well in the sun. 
The exhaust is an aftermarket, custom built from prospeed in cardiff. Charlie is a fantastic guy and will build you anything you want.

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

does anyone on here know of anyone in gloucestershire that does wheel refurbing?


----------



## Dave170 (Feb 12, 2006)

Fun cars the 172, nice job there fella


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Very nice, great colour and very good write up :thumb:


----------



## H13BS M (Oct 9, 2008)

Looks fantastic bud! what halogen lamps are you using? as im after similar ones, but can't seen to find those style!?

Cheers Mike


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

Its from ebay mate, but the business unit they run from is in Newport (where my dad works). 

Just search 500w 240v halogen tripod site light. or something along those lines. around the £20 mark.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

That's great attention to detail and it looks absolutely stunning in the afters. 

The correction results achieved with the dual-orbital look fantastic - crystal clear and swirless. Good job sir.:thumb:


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

hotwaxxx said:


> The correction results achieved with the dual-orbital look fantastic - crystal clear and swirless. Good job sir.:thumb:


I suppose its all in the technique. I love the versitility of the DA. Most of the work I do uses one as I find they are a joy to work with. The results speak for themsleves, and the level of correction you can achieve with one (obviously with the correct pad and polish choice for the paint) is suprising.


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

awesome! meguiars approved my image for their gallery.

http://www.meguiars.co.uk/gallery/a25/p714,24


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning 172 mate, much nicer front seats too! :thumb:


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Looks ace Top detail:thumb:


----------



## Tazza (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

172 looks stunning, great job.


----------



## Marc1 (Apr 8, 2010)

Top job:thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Seats are amazing, love the 172!!


----------



## dotty (Mar 26, 2009)

looks mint mate

you should come and do my 197 lol


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

not bad for a 172


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

edit ^ no detailing underneath


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

Great work and write up.


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

PTAV said:


> edit ^ no detailing underneath


LOL! If I had the ramp I think I would of!

Thanks for all of the recent comments guys - have some thanks!


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

its a bug you dont want to get started lol...


----------



## Stamford (Mar 2, 2010)

Great correction work on the paintwork which all adds to a v nice looking Clio:thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Those clios are really smart.


----------



## CH!P (Apr 29, 2010)

Looks lovely pal  I've always fancied a 172, came fairly close to getting one. Now the 197 is out i also want that  haha.


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

Yeah I know the feeling. The 197's are the best looking clio's imo.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

great work mate

i have a 172 in iceberg silver which im going to try paint correct soon so this thread has helped alot.

i was going to use Lime Prime with a DAS6 as ive seen good results with it, but i also may try the menz range now as it clearly does work with the clio paint as you have demonstrated.


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

Thanks mate. The menz stuff is a personal favourite. 3M for the more corrective tasks.

Good luck for when you do yours!


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks awesome 

Might have to pick up some of the Gliptone leather stuff


----------



## Emz_197 (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice work Markie!! Always loved your car. Monaco Blue is by far the best colour for the 172's. :thumb:


----------

